
Find the email addresses and email format of any company - beeker87
https://maildb.io/companies
======
gakos
Pros/Cons in comparison to similar websites like hunter.io?

~~~
beeker87
At the moment, it's mainly just price. We try to offer the same services but
with much more affordable plans.

One spot where we do differ greatly though is our bulk email verification. We
check for more risk factors and information about an email address compared to
other companies.

This companies directory part of our site though is more just a service for
easily finding the main contact information and emails for a company, without
having to be a member of MailDB. Being a member is free, though! :)

~~~
gakos
Roger that. Thanks for the info!

